# sheepshead



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Mont,
If you ever decide to do a TPMB (Totally Pacific Message Board) you will need to change your logo! Here's a shot from Chris Fischer's Offshore Adventures, as they are currently making their way down the western coast of the Baja. Here is Chris' personal best SHEEPSHEAD.

Don't know about the head and tail part, but the middle looks delicious!

Tomas


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

They are pretty tasty tom. I caught a few off headboats i used to go on out of San Pedro. First one I caught the mate named it and I said "no that's no sheephead" or something like that.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

That man has some large fingers. :wink:


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Fish Identification*

The featured fish is a California Sheephead (Semicossyphus pulcher). This fish is the largest member of the wrasse family in the world and can be as long as 36 inches long and up to 36 pounds. This fish, found in the gulf of California, is occasionally caught in depths up to 150 feet. Juvenile California sheephead are uniform in color, which is generally red or reddish-brown.

Our local "Sheepshead" is a member of the porgy family.

See photo of local sheepshead and juvenile California Sheephead.

Mike


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I thought the Mauri Wrasse was the biggest wrasse in the world? It gets up over 100 lbs.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Correction*

My source was incorrect. The Maori wrasse, also called the humphead or Napoleon wrasse, can achieve a length of 7 feet and 400 pounds.

I believe that the California sheephead is the largest wrasse in the western hemisphere.

Thanks for the due diligence James.

Mike


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I heard the big wrasse like to live near big holes in the deeper water bottoms.
They are called ... nevermind.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

It took me a moment swells but I finally got it. LOL.


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

If he held it just a little closer to the camera... it'd look even bigger!



/sarcasm


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*napoleon wrasse*

We caught this napoleon wrasse while popping GT(giant trevally) in Fiji last November. We didn't know napoleon wrass is one of the most expensive fish in China when we caught it. One kilogram (2.2 lbs) Napoleon wrass cost $400 in Hong Kong.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Got it on a top water?


----------



## Privateer_01 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Napoleon Wrasse*

Thanks for posting that picture. That is a beautiful fish.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Snagged said:


> Got it on a top water?


Yes, Jerry.
We were fishing shallow water on the edge of underwater volcano.
The popper the angler used to catch the fish was OTI's Komodo.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Big Money Fish*



ksong said:


> We didn't know napoleon wrass is one of the most expensive fish in China when we caught it. One kilogram (2.2 lbs) Napoleon wrass cost $400 in Hong Kong.


Maybe we should introduce them here in the gulf.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

I think they are on the endangered species list


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

This is an incredible looking fish ksong! Kind of like a cross between a large parrotfish on steroids and an i dont know what. Great pictures.



ksong said:


> We caught this napoleon wrasse while popping GT(giant trevally) in Fiji last November. We didn't know napoleon wrass is one of the most expensive fish in China when we caught it. One kilogram (2.2 lbs) Napoleon wrass cost $400 in Hong Kong.


----------



## rockinD (Jan 25, 2005)

*i watched that episode this morning*

My daughter and I always watch his show on Sunday mornings before church. I told my wife and daughter that it looked like some sort of Wrasse instead of our version of sheepshead. Its funny how many minds think alike. My two and a half year old daughter loves to watch his show and she constantly asks " where is baby Sarah..... I want to see baby Sarah!" My daughter and baby Sarah are about the same age and it is my daughter's dream to fish like that. Daddy's gotta get some more jack before I can afford to make that dream come true!

rockind


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Great Idea*



mredman said:


> Maybe we should introduce them here in the gulf.


Thats a great idea.. Then the USA would have something WE could sell to the Chinese..

With enough of them, we could help balance the trade imbalance... This would require all of us to fish more & work at regular jobs less..

I like it...

Supergas


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Body Parts*

*"Wealthy patrons in Hong Kong, Singapore, and Taiwan have an insatiable appetite for the flesh of the Napoleon wrasse. It is reportedly popular in these regions to advertise one's wealth by paying upward of $1,500 to dine on a single fish, or up to $400 for a set of the wrasse's lips."*

Wow, what a shame we can't sell carp lips for a slight discount!

Mike


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

hawgs said:


> If he held it just a little closer to the camera... it'd look even bigger!
> 
> /sarcasm


For real. Thats why his fingers look so big, somebody pointed out.


----------

